# Some Questions About SIMS Lahore



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

First of all Assalam-o-Alaikum .

I just joined this Forum so i dont know whether it is the right place for This.

I gave Entry test of UHS this time and Got 920 marks .
My Fsc marks are 941.That makes my aggregate around 85%.
I aimed for AIMC (at least) but checking last years merit lists, it is not enough i guess.
So only another Govt college left in Lahore is Sims and i really want to study n Lahore And my Merit is ENough For Sims(as per last year merit).
But i have heard that SIMS doesnt even have its own capmus,it is Under Construction i think..wats its status ? when its gonna Complete #confusedIt was supposed to open at the end of 2009 ..so is it opened ? What about its Recognition status ?
i want to know everything about SIMs ..Like Hostels,Faculty,Facilities,Enviroment..

Any SIms Student here ?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Sims is under construction. the work speed tells it would be completed in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks For the reply #happy
But i read last years prospectus and it was written that it would be completed by the End of 2009 ..
2-3 years is a long time #frown
You know something about the current campus of SIMS ?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

currently it is taking classes with services as far as i know. no well developed campus is there. and this is govermnet project it would never be completed so soon


----------

